# Road King Bicycle



## golfer5280 (Jun 2, 2011)

I just purchased a Road King (Badge Plate) Serial Number appears to be 20766 with the number 19 below. Can anyone tell me who made this bike? Any other info?


----------



## slick (Jun 2, 2011)

Pics please. We are good at identification but without a photo it's pretty tough.


----------



## tony d. (Jun 2, 2011)

it looks like a colson


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 2, 2011)

tony d. said:


> it looks like a colson




Where are you seeing pics?!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, found the pic in another thread.  I agree...


----------



## golfer5280 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Road King*

Do you have any idea of it's age? (S/N 20766 with 19 below)
Tankjs for the info so far.


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 3, 2011)

Mid to late 30's. The straight downtube & ears on the rear dropouts for a dropstand put it in this general timeframe. This is just a general timeframe as I'm certainly no expert on Colsons.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 3, 2011)

It's likely that the secondary stamping is I9, which would be 1939. I have two similar frames, one is stamped F7 (1937) and the other K9 (1939). Also, your bike has a CWC chainring on it.


----------

